# Electric EG2 Goggles with Bern Watts EPS Visor Helmet?



## trancekid (Aug 27, 2009)

Tried to find the answer on google but failed. 

Can anyone tell me if the EG2 goggles will fit with the Bern visor helmet? I also have a few other helmets without a visor but I really like the Bern. Unfortunately I have heard the Electric EG2s run a bit big for some helmets.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i wear the eg2 with the watts


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Do your goggles vent pretty well with that helmet?

I have EG2s and am looking at helmets this year. The trees are starting to scare me.

The watts is the least dumb looking helmet I can find (Don't really want to wear my skate lid)


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

well, i went ahead and bought it.

here are pics with my eg2s.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

What is ventilation like on that helmet? Looks like it can get pretty hot.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

DC5R said:


> What is ventilation like on that helmet? Looks like it can get pretty hot.


never had a problem with it, there are channels in the top liner that vent heat away


----------



## bono24 (Oct 26, 2010)

what color lens are those?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

DC5R said:


> What is ventilation like on that helmet? Looks like it can get pretty hot.


It does get a little warm. I am very warm blooded though. I get warm easily. I also wear the ear thingys. It isn't uncomfortably warm though.



bono24 said:


> what color lens are those?


They are Bronze/Gold Chrome


----------



## Gustaf S (Oct 3, 2009)

That looks totally awesome!


----------



## JoeButch (Nov 2, 2010)

Just purchased the same but matte black watts helmet


----------

